# degu



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

one of my degus (always been the smaller of the two) has become very skinny and pretty lathargic (sp?) im trying to find a vet that actually has an idea about degus because the vet i went to last time just didnt have a clue. in the meantime im wondering if its his molar teeth causing problems in which case i need to know is it ok for them to drink cows milk? im planning on making up a small amout of porridge to try and get some food in him but dont want to make him worse, so would i just be better making it up with water instead of milk? or get a special kind of milk. i have a syringe to feed him from so i just need advice what to put in the syringe to feed him. xxxx


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

oh by the way, i have checked his front teeth and they seem perfectly fine, i tried giving him one of his fave treats he broke it up into my hand with front teeth but didnt seem to actually eat much of it, his eyes dont seem to be weepy and his breathing sounds about normal.


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

My friend has degus and takes them to Sandhole vets in Snodland. They seemed pretty clued up there. Can you get there by any chance?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

may be able to get dad to take me there, im pretty sure now its his molar teeth, because i did porridge oats mixed with water and i dnt think i ever seen him want something so much keeping a close eye on him, he is still drinking which is good, will feed him little and often and if dad can get me to snodland ring the vets!, if i cant get there i may just ring my local vets and ask them to check his teeth i am 99% sure thats what it is,


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

argh rang 3 vets now all 3 have said "we cant get you in till tomorrow"


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

woo finally got thru to sandhole and he has an appoint tomorrow she said to just keep feeding him watered down porridge and watery wheetabix keep a close eye on him and he should be fine untill tomorrow morning. thank you so so much housecat! xxxxx


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

Brilliant! 
Hope all goes well tomorrow.x


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

will let you know how it goes, to be honest i think i may change my vets permanantly.. this place seems amazing, will wait and see how i feel about it tomorrow i do wish i had known about them sooner! thank you again!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

they have taken him in for an emergency operation  he has major moler problems  
they said they are putting him straight on fluids and gonna try stablise him best they can before they operate... the lady was lovley and tryin 2 be positive... but i can tell she didnt think there were a huge chance of him pulling thru... i will hear from them later and in the meantime i have everything crossed! i could do without anymore deaths at the moment


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

just a quick update, they had to wake him up part way thru his tooth work because he wasnt responding well, they are keeping him in under close supervision, he is on lots of medication and being fed regually as he has lost alot of weight which he needs to regain to be strong enough for the ansthetic, they hope to get the rest of the work done friday however if they feel he is strong enough tomorrow it will be done then. my lil chester is a fighter <3


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope he pulls through! 

Fighters deserve chances. =]


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope he gets well soon.

Degus can be very hardy lil creatures 

Let us know how he gets on


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i will  he HAS to pull through, jessie is missing his brother! hehe but apparently mummy isnt good enough, so now im worried that jessie is gonna get lonley and destressed.. i actually cant win


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

Fingers crossed for the little guy.x


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for the support everyone its nice to be able to come on here and get the support from everyone!  The vets he is at is amazing, am waiting on a call with an update on him, they love him so much there, the lady who saw him and took him in was so kind and caring it really put me at ease and made it that little bit eaiser to leave him there because i know he is in the best care he could be in  he had one tooth removed yesterday before they had to bring him round from the ansthetic and told me they are hoping he is strong enough for the rest of the work to be carried out tomorrow however he may be able to have it done today, will find out more when i get my call. thank you again to everyone so far


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

quick update, chester is a bit more alert today taking their critical care food by syringe very well and even trying to eat some pellets! looks like the rest of the work on his teeth will be going ahead tomorrow, will hear more later today once the vet has done his rounds and done a few more checks. cant wait to get him home i miss our play time! jessie doesnt like to come out the cage as much as chester so im missing the play time tonnes! and jessie is missing his brother!


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

So glad you found him a good vet, I hope everything goes well !!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Yay! Greats news : victory: :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

just spoke with the vets again, chester is doing great  he has gained back 20% of his body weight, they are feeding him on a paste rescue type food which he is sitting eating all the time its in his cage, as well has nibbling on lettuce, apple, etc (which i think is rude cuz the cheeky begger wont eat that at home! lol) they expect his dental work to go ahead this afternoon. he is taking his painkillers and medication well so all in all im feeling alot better today the outlook is much more positive than it has been  will hear from them again around 3 this afternoon so i will keep you all updated

xxxx


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

Excellent news. Hope all goes well this afternoon.x


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

everything went fine... chester is coming home tomorrow  !!!!!! 12:30 im picking him up. sooooooo excited, the nurse said he is like a different degu now, so much more active and everything! i get him home a few days eairler because im able to syringe feed him ^_^ ooooh i cant wait make it come noooow!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Yay!!! I'm so glad for you :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

well im £209 lighter....but chester is now home, i have to give him painkillers and zantex or something like that 2 times a day, syringe feed him untill he is back to a healthy weight (altho he still has pellets avaliable) he is being syringe fed 4 times a day on 1 lot of food and being offered another type 2 times a day for energy and bulk... its going to be a reoccuring problem, so will cost me £150 a few times a year probally..... but i have precautions to take now so he doesnt get in the state he was, his intestines had actually stopped working properlally  he is much more active now, and once he is back up to a propper weight and stronger he will be able to go back in the cage with his brother, for now they are in cages next to eachother. chances are because he will more than likley have to keep going under ansthetic to have the work done on his teeth he wont live as long as his brother... but im just happy to have him home! thanks again to everyone for your support while he was away it really kept me positive  xxxxxx


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

also forgot 2 mention, he may need to be on permanant painkillers or regularlly go back on them because one of his teeth are pressing on a nerve in his jaw, but that tooth cant be taken out  gotta say tho he seems rather happy to be home, and he doesnt really mind the syringe feeding


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

Glad you have him home.x Fingers crossed that he keeps improving.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

he has put on another 5g since yesterday  lots more active too so its all good just hoping he dont need to be on painkillers for life! he doesnt like his mummy shoving syringes in his mouth lol


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

got to ring the vets again tomorrow... he is reallly not wanting to eat this syringe food, he will have a bit then flat out refuse, like he wont swallow it! but i think he is eating his pellets well i hope which is making him full... im not worrying too much because he is still putting weight on but i unno :/ he got rather peeed off with me putting syringe in his mouth and decided my finger were much tastier, i can happily say his front teeth are working perfectly, so well infact he didnt let go for a good 15 seconds! and i thought they were spose 2 be herbivores *giggles*


----------

